#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  Immigration Act 1979 (English Language Version)

## William

Those of you either in Thailand or coming to Thailand may need to note the provisions of this Act:




> *Immigration Act 1979* 
> In the name of his Majesty King Bhumibol Enacted on the 24th of February B.E. 2522 The 34th year of the present reign Where as it is deemed proper to revise the Law on Immigration
> 
> Section 1 : This Act shall be called the “ Immigration Act, B.E. 2522 ”
> 
> Section 2 : This Act shall be enforced after the lose of ninety days from the date of its publication in the Government Gazette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## William

Part 2



> Section 16 : In the instance where, for reason of national welfare or safeguarding the public peace, culture, morality or welfare, or when the Minister considers it improper to allow any alien or any group of aliens to enter into the Kingdom, the Minister shall have power to exclude said alien or group of aliens from entering into the Kingdom.
> 
> 
> Section 17 : In certain special cases, the Minister, with Cabinet approval, may permit any alien or any group of aliens to stay in the Kingdom under certain conditions, or may make conditions, or may consider exemption from conforming with this Act.
> 
> 
> Section 18 : The competent official shall have power to inspect persons entering into or leaving the Kingdom, In light of this provision, persons entering into or departing from the Kingdom must submit a list of items as prescribed in the Ministerial Regulations, and must be inspected and approved by the competent official assigned to the Immigration check point.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## William

Part 3




> *Chapter 5*
>  
> *Temporary Stay in the Kingdom*
> 
> Section 34 : aliens entering into the kingdom for a temporary stay may enter for the activities listed below ;
> 1. Diplomatic or Consular Missions. 2. Performance of official duties. 3. Touring 4. Sporting 5. Business 6. Investing under the concurrence of the Ministries and Departments concerned. 7. Investing or other activities relating to investing subject to the provisions of the law on investment promotion. 8. Transit journey. 9. Being the person in charge of the crew of a conveyance coming to port, station, or area in the Kingdom. 10. Study or observation. 11. Mass media. 12. Missionary work under the concurrence of the Ministries and departments concerned. 13. Scientific research or training or teach in a Research Institute in the Kingdom. 14. The practice of skilled handicraft or as a specialist 15. Other activities as prescribed in the Ministerial Regulations. Section 35 : The Director General or the competent official deputized by the Director General shall have the authority to permit the alien, who entered to stay temporarily in the Kingdom under Section 34, to remain in the Kingdom under any prescribed conditions. The periods of time which one is authorized to stay in the Kingdom are as Follows :
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## William

Part 4




> Section 47 : The alien who is allowed to take up residence in the Kingdom must apply for a Residence Certificate from the Director General or from a competent official deputized by the Director General within 30 days from the date receiving written notification from a competent official.
> 
> In the case that the alien, whose age is under 12 years, is granted permission to take up Residence in the Kingdom, the person with guardian power or the guardian must apply for a Residence Certificate on behalf of the alien concerned. The Director General, or competent official deputized by the Director General, shall issue a separate Residence Certificate or together with the person having guardian power or the guardian.
> 
> 
> 
> If the alien concerned fails to apply for a Residence Certificate within prescribed period of time, under Para.1 of this Section, the Immigration Commission may hold back issuing of permission to reside in the Kingdom. If so, a leniency for temporary stay in the Kingdom in reference to Section 41 Para.5 or Section 45 Para.2, would be expired.
> 
> The applicant for a Residence Certificate must pay a fee as prescribed in the Ministerial Regulations.
> ...

----------


## William

Part 5



> *Chapter 8**.*
>  
> *Penalties*
> 
>  
> Section 61 : Whoever fails to comply with the written order under Section 10 shall be punished by a fine not exceeding 5,000 Baht.  
> Section 62 : Whoever fails to comply with the provisions of Section 11 or Para.2 of Section 18 shall be punished by imprisonment not exceeding two years and a fine not exceeding 20,000 Baht.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## William

Part 6




> *Transitory Provisions 
> *
> 
> Section 85 : It is recognized that any alien who is authorized to stay temporarily in the Kingdom on the date that this Act comes into force is one who has been permitted to stay under this Act, but said alien will be entitled to the rights and benefits only as stated in the previous application.
> 
> Section 86 : Any alien allowed to stay temporarily in the Kingdom and who has stayed more than ninety days on the date that this Act comes into force, shall notify the competent official under Section 37(5) within 7 days from the date that this Act comes into force.
> 
> Section 87 : The house master, owner, or possessor of a dwelling place, or a hotel manager, who has allowed an alien to remain temporarily in the Kingdom on the date that this Act comes into force. Shall notify the competent official under Section 38 within 30 days from the date that this Act comes into force.
> 
> ...

----------

